# Pictures from the Eichenluft party!!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

These are pics taken from the E Party that Mahler's breeder has every year. After almost 3 years of waiting, I finally had my own E puppy at the E party.

I'll continue adding pics over the next few days, as the party is three days long, and Molly hasn't gotten all the pictures uploaded yet. All photos posted here were taken by her (and yes, I have permission to share).

Firstly, we have.....TIGGER! Tiggy Iggy keeps all the GSD puppies in line, and is the SWEETEST Chi ever (and very well trained). She's a blast to be with!










And here is Woo, who is a confirmed 20+ years old. Molly (who is not in this picture) rescued him.









Here comes the Butter Bean! Dude is growing like a weed, and I'm enjoying (almost) every second of it! So grateful to have him.










Barking fail









Handsome boy o' mine









Gimme da rag!!!









Captain Kangaroo









Waiting for his turn









I got it! I got the pillow!









I wuv j00!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Mahler's maternal grandmother, 10 year old Queen. A wonderful couple took her into their home, so she could enjoy her retirement years.









Half brother Indigo, a Bandit x Nova production




































Indigo with his sister, Isha (Eesha)









Indigo's full sister, Izarra


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Mahler's full brother, Marcus (formerly nicknamed "Mr Screamy")


















Mahler and Marcus together









This is Mahler's half sister, Qoyri (Cory) from another breeder. She and Mahler are remarkably similar in appearance. I looked into her face and really felt I was looking at an adult version of my Mahlrat. The resemblance is uncanny in person. I found it strange, because of all the half siblings in attendance at the party, the dog from another breeder looked most like my Butter Bean.










Qoyri thinks defense is the way to go when it comes to protection









Half sister Zahira agrees


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

That looks like an absolutely fantastic time with some absolutely fantastic and stunning pictures!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

So much German shepherd awesomeness in one place! How can you stand it???



Xeph said:


> Captain Kangaroo


We had a shepherd mix when I was very young (under 5). I named him Captain Kangaroo because he jumped like one  I still remember riding home in the back of the station wagon, both of us in the back.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> We had a shepherd mix when I was very young (under 5). I named him Captain Kangaroo because he jumped like one I still remember riding home in the back of the station wagon, both of us in the back.


Aren't those memories great?


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Wow, great pics & all the dogs look like they're having a blast!


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

This makes my heart so happy.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Molly shared the counts from the party, and there were (give or take) 66 people with approximately as many dogs in attendance! That's actually up 10 from last year!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

FINALLY more photos!

To start this batch off is honorary E dog, Ivan! Ivan is a survivor from Michael Vick's dogs. He is happily loved by a little girl, and does SAR!


















Mirada and I, preparing for a Rally-O run!









Mahler wants his turn!









But patience is key









A working line with rear angles!? WHAT IS THIS BLACK MAGIC?!!?









Look! It's Zahira again!









Munch only does this once a year....doesn't seem like it ^_^









Var and Laurie. Var is an Eagle Eichenluft son, and is a long coated sable!









He demands that Laurie relinquish his kong


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I still love this mug









8 years young and in excellent condition









Nice grip on the bite pillow, bud!









Is mine









Not giving it back









See, is mine









You can suck on it









Munch's sister, Kahlua. Kahlua has her CATCH and is mad wicked titled in all things agility! Her owner hopes to be competing with her internationally this year!









Kahlua also only does this once a year (at the party). This is what a good genetic grip looks like









Circa (not related to Munch or Kahlua I don't believe)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Kona, from E litter Heulenluft









Kona and brother Fenris









Indigo says "GIMME DA RAG!!"









I gots it!









*GASP* GIVE IT BACK!!!









Isha, sister to Izarra and Indigo




































More Chihuahuas!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I wouldn't leave you without puppy pics! Here are the Ulka babies!









Mmmm....pool water









Who doesn't love to hug a foot while they sleep?









Grandma Queen goes for a swim









Relaxing under a bumbershoot









Munch flies! Service dogs have super powers









Gunner, a full sibling to the I puppies. He's from the G litter









Grizzly, from Molly's first G litter (not related to Gunner)









Arko! Arko was recently V rated at his breed survey, which is a huge accomplishment for a working line! He was recently bred to Mahler's mother, so hopefully there will be babies in another 5 weeks!









Ambra with her brood! From L to R: Canyon, Whiskey, Ambra (mom), Caleb. I didn't get the last dog's name, unfortunately. These puppies are only 15 months old!


----------



## BA1002 (Jul 31, 2012)

wow. so gorgeous. love them


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! The pics! All are beautiful! ... I still love The Butter Bean the most.  I also just love it that the little dog is 20+ years old! That is awesome!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Oh myyyyy. Eye candy. GREAT JOB with the pics.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Half sister Zahira agrees


Wow! Impressive.

Beautiful dogs! Looks like a blast to be part of that.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Mahler's breeder took all these pictures  I have no photographic talent, lol

And it is a blast. I do not know of many/any other breeders that have a party like this. When you buy an Eichenluft/Heulenluft dog, you don't just get a dog, you get a family 

It is highly common for puppy buyers to come back years down the road and adopt one of Molly's retired breeding girls.

Jon and I hope to take on Ambra. Mahler's grandmother, Queen, is with a wonderful couple, and several other senior ladies that were once in Molly's program came to visit as well.

People come from ALL OVER the states BTW. People from CT, MD, RI, OH, VA, NY, and for a couple people. all the way from Canada.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Even more pictures!

Oh God, the ball!









Oh GOD, THE BALL!









Nononononono!









Well, I guess that wasn't SO bad. Look! Another ball!









I'll get it!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol! Wow! He "got it" just about immediately didn't he? Good job!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

About 10ish minutes and he was flying in there on his own 

There are still MORE pics coming as Molly adds them, so keep watching this thread!


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm absolutely drooling over Indigo and Var. Beautiful animals. 

I'm not sure what it is, but something about Indigo has me. Maybe its the eyes. I'm pretty sure I could stare at that dog all night and it wouldn't get old.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow those are great shots!! Some were scary with their mouths open and K9's showing, but I bet they all had a blast (people included)! What does V rated mean? And I was just wondering, even though you have/love GSD's, what do you think about the other shepherds out there like the Shilohs, Kings, or even the American GSD, etc? Do they come from the GSD or amount to anything the GSD have (I know all breeds are different)? Just curious.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Great pictures, love the puppy sleeping on the foot one especially LOL


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> What does V rated mean?


It's a German conformation rating. Means the dog was rated "Excellent".



> what do you think about the other shepherds out there like the Shilohs, Kings


Not a fan of Shilohs and Kings. The overall temperaments have not impressed me. My neighbors do have a very nice Shiloh, but she's not my kind of dog.



> or even the American GSD


I have American dogs, so I like them just fine.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

This thread makes me happy and sad. So many beautiful sheps, so much reminding me of Muggsy.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

There's always room for one more GSD!


----------

